# Anyone have an Oval Concepts front 535 wheel?



## Etan125 (May 24, 2012)

I am looking to buy a Oval Concepts front wheel model 535.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a set of Oval 330 wheels sitting around


----------

